# Rotary Cutter for veneers



## FrankLad (May 4, 2009)

Wanted to share this for anyone else who works with thin material…

Today I tried cutting some veneer with standard rotary cutters (the kind you can pick up at Wal-Mart or fabric stores… Fiskars brand in this case… around $17.)

Prior to this, I've been using a hobby/x-acto knife with a metal straight-edge/ruler (with cork+sandpaper on the bottom to keep the wood from sliding around while it is being cut)

After cutting lots of stuff with the rotary cutters, both across and along the grain, I don't think I'll go back to cutting with a hobby knife. Straight,clean cuts - no tearing, splitting across the grain, etc.

I've even read where one fella recommends a rotary cutter over a veneer saw.

Thought this info may be useful to someone else.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Frank


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, Frank. I'll have to get one of these and give it a try.


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 10, 2009)

Hiu Frank, do you have a picture to show. I am interested


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Ben: Check out this website to see this tool in action. http://www.sewingweb.com/Projects/RotaryCutting/


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. This is a useful information. I will try to find one here in Japan!


----------



## FrankLad (May 4, 2009)

a1Jim & tenontim: No problem!  Glad the info is useful.

Ben: Check out that link Gary listed (Thanks, Gary!) That is exactly the tool. Nice thing is, they are easy to find (Wal-Mart, Hobby Lobby, ... any craft or fabric store…)

Junji: I'm sure they have them in Japan, but they are probably more efficient and cut on the pull-stroke. (Just kidding!)


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ah oh…...........my wife just might find hers missing next time she goes to the sewing room….............LOL

I'll have to try that myself and get me one. Thanks for the tip.


----------

